# Injection foam ( mud jacking ) polyurethane grouting



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

just curious, guys - we're starting a new division - concrete lifting / slabjacking / mudjacking / soil grouting w/polyurethane - wonder it you have opinions / comments - tnx in adv

irc


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

Looks like you have used the usual terms catch all of the terms used, since customers for your services just use the terms they are familiar with. Also a good way to get additional business when you find a job that cannot be "fixed" and must the torn out and done correctly and save the customer money in the long term.

Dick


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

we primarily serve condo hoa's, dick, & many have ignored ada rqmts so there's a lot of $$$ sitting there just awaiting the next boat show :laughing: since everyone's so *&^%#@$^* litigious these days, it only makes $ sense for them to be proactive,,, we probably serve 30-35K doors ( how prop mgrs keep score ),,, we're competitive on conc replacement as they won't hire unlicensed/uninsured vendors,,, outside of our client base, we're competing w/back-of-the-trk/craig's list guys - we can't compete with them nor do they serve the customers we solicit

irc


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

I don't really have nay advise for you, but I've considered getting into conventional mudjacking for a few years now. Theres' only one guy around here who's been doing it for years, and I have a good working relationship with him, but he's starting to get older, and "lazier".

I get ALOT of calls for mudjacking, and people often tell me they can't get this guy to call them back. The next name I give out is 45 minutes away, so I think if he ever decides to hang it up, I might expand into the jacking as well.

Not sure about the poly jacking, I've never seen it done first-hand.....


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

we had a slabjack rig yrs ago when we repaired i-state hgwys,,, it was a decent item back then - unit pay was bid $ X cy + bid $ per 2" hole iirc

i think foam's much more competitive, jo - eg, a decent pump's only $ 2K + structural foam @ $ 50 per gal,,,small trk / pickup,,, weight carrying ability's the same + MUCH LESS static weight,,, there's usually 4 / 5 guys @ world of conc - may go back this year since just rejoined aci & icri/iacrs/icri

irc

ps - will send you a pm :yes:


----------

